# Greece orders 400 M1A1 Abrams tanks.



## Wesker (Oct 6, 2011)

> According to information of the ?Hellenic Defence & Technology? magazine, the U.S. authorities approved to grant 400 M1A1 Abrams tanks to the Greek Army, which will include options between simple refurbishment ? worth tens of millions dollars for all the tanks- and upgrading to a higher level of operational capability, with a higher corresponding cost. The relative Letter of Offer and Acceptance (LOA) is expected soon.
> 
> Also according to exclusive information of the 'Hellenic Defence & Technology' magazine, a Price and Availability letter was sent to U.S. authorities regarding 20 AAV7A1 and a low cost upgrade program for them. This is the first step to cover an operational requirement for 75-100 vehicles.
> 
> Additional exclusive details on these requirements as well as for Bradley IFVs, in a forthcoming issue of the 'Hellenic Defence & Technology' magazine.



Source:


----------



## Bishop (Oct 6, 2011)

Good to see they opted for a payment plan rather than a bulk buy to further increase their current debt and bring in more criticism


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

Its nice to know that greece is looking to expand its deficit by a few Million while the US created a new Health Care program to bankrupt its economy. - cheers.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 6, 2011)

M1A1's? That's fairly outdated technology by this point and while they can still get the job done, there's at least 10 other tanks out there I can think of that would beat it. Not the best option but I guess when you're broke and facing an increasingly mentally unstable Turkey you do what you gotta do. Anything to replace those M48's...


----------



## Bishop (Oct 6, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> M1A1's? That's fairly outdated technology by this point and while they can still get the job done, there's at least 10 other tanks out there I can think of that would beat it. Not the best option but I guess when you're broke and facing an increasingly mentally unstable Turkey you do what you gotta do. Anything to replace those M48's...



Those M48s are a joke, a standard 1968 and newer frag cam down one (as seen many times). However, I'm pretty sure Greece will purchase an updated package to have the M1A1s upgraded to suit the increasingly aggressive Turkey in case of an assault. I'm betting this move is just to hold opposing forced off until someone big comes in to help.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 6, 2011)

They paid in yoghurt right?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 6, 2011)

Look at that getting ready for war against its own people once the country goes into default.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 6, 2011)

With what money ?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 6, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> With what money ?



The European tax payer's money......because they don't pay tax.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 6, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> The European tax payer's money......because they don't pay tax.



...

I say fuck them and sink the cargo transporting them. My money ain't gonna be used by lazy, whining, expecting people.

I've heard greeks can't understand that they need to suck it up and accept the reforms. Fuck, even Germans made sacrifices !!


----------



## House (Oct 6, 2011)

WTF? Aren't they supposed to buy German tanks?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

Greece knows that the only quality Tanks in the world are American Tanks as American tanks are assembled in China...


----------



## Urban Specialist (Oct 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Greece knows that the only quality Tanks in the world are American Tanks as American tanks are assembled in China...



Then they would be Type 1-A1 (haha). Or some relative to the ZTZ-99 (Type 99). Possibly be fitted with QW-2 SAMs or maybe with some kind of guided PF98. The 125mm smoothbore the Type 99 has is fucking nasty.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 6, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> They paid in yoghurt right?



No, more likely they paid in favors from mount olympus.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> ...
> 
> I say fuck them and sink the cargo transporting them. My money ain't gonna be used by lazy, whining, expecting people.
> 
> I've heard greeks can't understand that they need to suck it up and accept the reforms. Fuck, even Germans made sacrifices !!



Sorry but no.  Greeks work longer days and get paid a hell of a lot less than you average Frenchman (2nd in world with only south korea working more).  Have some of the lowest benefits and on average actually retire later than Germans and other nothern Europeans. (The whole retire at 50 is a half truth expanded to make Greece look worse)

Secondly the US are basically GIVING Greece these tanks instead of selling no money is going anywhere cause it is actually cheaper for the US to get rid of them this way than to outright scrap them.  With Turkey acting like a regional bully on Cyprus, Armenia and Israel.  Also threatening war with Greece if Greece were to ever drill for natural resources in the Agean (Economic zone laws basically put the entire sea in Greek zone so Turkey has no legal leg to stand on) and outright violation of Greek air space Turkey has shown it is not to be trusted and the neighbours need to be prepaired incase it goes full blown retard.

And yes Greek people are protesting but anyone else would when the country is fucked up that the people who had the LEAST to do with it getting punished the most while those 99.9% responsible for it basically running away laughing.


----------



## Federer (Oct 6, 2011)

I want mah money back.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 6, 2011)

They might need those tanks when the people start revolting.


----------

